# Back to school



## Carynb (Aug 25, 2009)

Has anyone got any advice for me about starting back at school. J was only diagnosed less than 2 weeks ago and is due back at school next week. Can't get hold of anyone at school yet either as it's still the holidays. I can't even begin to imagine how a school day will work, we are pretty sure no one else at the school has diabetes so it will new for them as well as us! I'm sure loads of you have gone through this but its' stressing me out ( amongst the other million things I'm also fretting about!)


----------



## Steff (Aug 25, 2009)

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/923705/going_back_to_school_with_diabetes.html?cat=4

found this hope it helps a little ^^


----------



## Steff (Aug 25, 2009)

*also found these tips as well :
*
Going back to school
Most parents are understandably worried about their child with diabetes either starting or returning to school. Suggestions include:

    * Tell your child?s school and teacher about their condition. Devise an action plan together. For example, make sure your child can eat in class, and decide where your child will be allowed to test their blood sugars.
    * Give your child?s teacher your mobile phone or pager number in case of emergencies.
    * Inform the physical education (PE) teacher because physical activity can cause a drop in blood sugar levels. Make sure they can recognise and deal with hypoglycaemia.
    * Organise for the school nurse to give injections to young children. You will need to draw up the appropriate doses beforehand.
    * Talk to your doctor ? it may be possible to stagger your child?s insulin routine so that injections aren?t needed during school hours.
    * Encourage your child to tell their friends about their condition ? or, at least, their best friends.
    * Suggest that the child give a class presentation about diabetes ? this can be helpful for everyone.
    * Plan for school camps. Develop a camp management plan with the child?s Diabetes Educator and discuss the plan with the school.


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Caryn ..

Have you spoken to the DSN ... as she might want to go into school first and talk to the teachers and set up a health care plan ... If there are no other diabetic children in the school it may be useful for you, the little one and the DSN to go in to school all together and discuss all aspects of diabetes and the care of your little one whilst in school.

I would have a look on the web site Steff suggested ..

How are you feeling today and glad your first day back at work went ok ?

Heidi
xx


----------



## Carynb (Aug 25, 2009)

Feeling much better today, good to be back at work even for a few hours- never thought I'd say that!!!
Have just spoken to DSN who has made contact with school, we are all meeting up to talk through everything, so I'm glad the ball has started rolling.
Will check out website


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Carynb said:


> Feeling much better today, good to be back at work even for a few hours- never thought I'd say that!!!
> Have just spoken to DSN who has made contact with school, we are all meeting up to talk through everything, so I'm glad the ball has started rolling.
> Will check out website



Hi Caryn,

So glad you feeling much better today .. (((HUGS))) ... and glad work has felt good for you too .

So pleased your DSN has made contact with the school and you are all going to have a meeting ... When Nathan went back into school we also went into his class and explained everything to the other children about diabetes and what Nathan had to do .. and the other children would look out for nathan .. in case of hypo's etc ..

Heidi
xx


----------



## bev (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi - only just spotted this. Is your child on MDI? If so, i have a care plan that may be of use to you - i could send it to you via email when i get a  chance - my son just went onto a pump today - so i may not get a chance for a couple of days. But you would be welcome to use it as a template.
Also, all diabetes teams are used to dealing with schools and should make an appointment to see the school together with you and your child - to discuss every single aspect/worry you may have. You could start on day 1 with a basic care plan and then you can tweak things as you go. If your school is a good school they wont mind you doing this. I hoep your feeling a bit better and your child is settling into all of this.Bev


----------



## Carynb (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Bev, thanks that would be great. Shall I pm my email address to you or is it on here somewhere? Still trying to find my way around site!

Heidi I just tried to pm you but it said no can do....am I doing something wrong??

C xx


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Carynb said:


> Hi Bev, thanks that would be great. Shall I pm my email address to you or is it on here somewhere? Still trying to find my way around site!
> 
> Heidi I just tried to pm you but it said no can do....am I doing something wrong??
> 
> C xx



Hi Caryn 

Sorry about that .. the site logged me out .. 

I will put you on my buddy list .. so you will be able to pm me anytime 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Mand (Aug 25, 2009)

When my son was diagnosed it was the summer holidays (July) of 2007. His dsn went into his school the week before the kids returned in September because the teachers were already in by then doing some preparation. His dsn had a good chat to the head and some of the teachers. It was all new to them as there were no other diabetic pupils. Fortunately a TA at the school was a type 1 diabetic and so was the husband of one of the school secretaries so there were people there with some knowledge.

The good thing for us was that the school were extremely supportive and let us make the rules in line with my sons needs as they did not have any rules that they were already following.

He was only on 2 injections a day then so it was easier than mdi in as much as he did not need to inject at school at first but he needed snacks and to do blood tests. I sent him to school that first day with dextrose and biscuits in his school bag and his blood test kit. I gave a tupperware box to the school office containing more dextrose, biscuits and glucogel. 

I promise you that if the school is supportive then all will go smoothly. Do you live close to the school? We did and occassionally i would get a call and could be there in five mins but it was never for anything dramatic. Usually it was becasuse he had forgotten to take his blood test kit!

He had only been back at school a week when he went to Wales for 4  days on a school trip! I was very worried but he was determined to go and the school were extremely supportive and bent over backwards to accommodate his needs.

As you can see from what i have written, how supportive the school is does make a difference to how smoothly things go. I do hope your school is supportive. When he went on to mdi this also went smoothly.

I hope that you will gain some hope from my postive experience. Please ask anything you want. PM me if you want. Do let us know how you get on.

I so very much understand your concerns. It is totally normal. 

Always here for you.


----------



## Becca (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi

I don't think i've said hello before   My daughter is 7 and was dx at 3 and a half.  The best things that you can do as others have mentioned is to get your DSN in to talk to the school before they go back for training (if possible) and to get a care plan drawn up ASAP.  Like Bev, i'm more than happy to share mine with you, just let me know   Make sure that all school staff are confident and you feel confident with them - that's been the key for us.

These sites might help: 
http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org/index.php?page=for-parents

http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org/index.php?page=for-teachers

http://www.jdrf.org.uk/page.asp?section=215&sectionTitle=In+Schools

HTH,


----------



## Carynb (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Becca
Thanks for your message, it would be great if I could have a look at your careplan as I've no idea what they are really. Could you email it to me? Our DSN has arrranged a meeting with school before term starts next week so we can get things started.
Fingers crossed 
Cx


----------



## Patricia (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Carynb

I responded to your earlier stress thread, but like Becca haven't introduced myself yet. My son was diagnosed in Nov 08 and is now 13 (and a half!). He started on a pump in early June.

I second what everyone says here. Use this info and all will at least have a fighting chance, I'm sure. We've run into some problems with support in his secondary school, but are determined to sort it this year. Secondary is a very different thing from primary...

Take care. We're all here for you.


----------



## Carynb (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Patricia
Thanks for introducing yourself!
Caryn x


----------



## grahams mum (Aug 26, 2009)

hi i am daniela grahams mum  my son school got  also a grant from the LEA and the senco teacher keep an eye on graham progress in case he needs an extra teacher or statement in the future  i suggest if you can to stay at school at list  the first day to see how much activity your son does after lunch  i have to adjust the dose a few time   because he was always in hypo at 2 o clock and make sure the teachers or ta are confident with what they are doing  or ask to call you on the mobile if unsure  my son is 5 and he goes in year 1 this year and i stayed for two weeks in the classroom last year


----------



## wendyh (Sep 2, 2009)

HI

I go into school every year to meet the teacher - I ask them if they know anything at all about diabetes, wait for their response then.........................I hand over an A4 sheet laminated with how to spot a hypo, how to treat it, how to contact me etc then I slowly but surely go through what to do step by step. I then hand over a selection of juices, snacks etc for her to have a special place to keep them - then - if she needs it - she has it.   I have had a few teachers telling me they know all about it but when it has come to the crunch - they have not had a clue.  I had the DSN go into the school assembly and discuss diabetes with all of the children, and what to do in the event of a hypo - what diabetes is etc and the kids have been very interested. 

We do not have any other children in the school with diabetes it is just my daughter which is always the way - she handles it well though and I have instilled in her that EVERYONE is different, she is special! (hey it works!!!!)

I put a phone in the wee ones bag and instill in the teachers - no matter what - if you are unsure at ANY time - press the green button and I will talk you through everything.  This has worked for me.

Also speak to the school cook and see how they are set up - this helped me - especially when I am running late in the morning and cannot make packed lunches.

Sorry for rambling on - hope something helps!

Wendy


----------



## grahams mum (Sep 5, 2009)

i am quite lucky this year  my son TA has a diabetic friend and she did the glucagon injection whe she fell into a coma at least she understand what is all about [ i told her that graham will need only half of the injection been a child ]


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 5, 2009)

grahams mum said:


> i am quite lucky this year  my son TA has a diabetic friend and she did the glucagon injection whe she fell into a coma at least she understand what is all about [ i told her that graham will need only half of the injection been a child ]



Hiya  

I think Graham is old enough now to have all the glucagon.  Half may be enough, you will need to read the packet to check, it gives ages and/or weights.   But if someone gives more if you only want half then it will not do any harm.  

I gave Jessica all of it last year, she was 7.   I would have given her the whole lot at about 6 as well.

The only thing with glucagon is that in some people (not all) they can be very very sick afterwards, I mean vomitting.    You  have to watch the levels afterwards for a long time (hours).    You also cannot afford to have another hypo within say 48 hours.    You cannot use glucagon again before about 48 hours.   You have to wait for the liver to replenish so you need to run the levels a bit higher than you would normally to avoid hypos.


----------



## grahams mum (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks adrienne  i did not know about the 48 hours  luckily graham is never been in a coma but i am always waiting for the terrible telephone call from the school the lowest he has been was 1.3 and he had lucozade


----------



## sasha1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Adrienne ...

I also knew nothing about not being able to use glucogen for 48hrs after you have used it ... Its scary that I have not been told this .. At the next hospital clinic appointment .. I am going to mention this ..

Nathan needs the whole injection ... fortunately I have some smaller syringes .. that a type 1 diabetic friend gave me ... cause I struggled with the size of the ones in the kit .

Heidi
xx


----------

